# Just a crazy idea



## MrGoodCat (Dec 5, 2013)

My fire chief just gave me 4 decommissioned SCBA air cylinders. I've been thinking about making them into the legs of a coffee table. The valve has a rubber cover on it to protect it. I want to cut holes in the tank part 90 degrees apart and join two pieces of wood together inside the tank as the rails for the coffee table. Is there a way to do this?


----------



## Biff (Nov 19, 2012)

Steel cylinders or composite?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Consider an approach other than drilling the tanks. The large
holes may be difficult to drill consistently and if the part end
are just wiggling around inside, it's not really a stable form

Consider making a plywood square and cutting a circle the
same diameter as the tanks out of the middle. Then cut
the circle into 4 equal parts. Then you'd figure out how
to attach the curved thing to the tanks. Then you have 
something to attach your apron to, without the fuss of
drilling large and exact holes in the tanks.

The plywood is just to mock it up. Beef it up or use 8/4
hardwood when you figure out how to go forward.


----------



## MrGoodCat (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's the cylinder http://www.conney.com/Product_-Scott-ACSi-SCBA_50001_10102_-1_276140_11291_11285_11285

If I drilled and tapped the cylinder could I use the twist anchor ?

I'm going for the ship in a bottle effect. A how did you do that conversation piece in my man cave.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Used bottles are covered in carcinogens. I wouldn't use them, but if you do wash them thoroughly.

BJ


----------



## Biff (Nov 19, 2012)

It shouldn't be a big deal to drill holes in it. Build a jig out of plywood to hold it securely and in a repeatable position. Drill it with a hole saw, go slow and use coolant.

Would be a cool conversation piece! What about slipping fire hose over the wood to tie the theme together?


----------



## Biff (Nov 19, 2012)

Plus I would add that any fireman that thinks he's a badass never spent hours on a roof with a steel bottle SCOTT on, toting a full size chainsaw or swinging an axe in full turnouts (preferable wool-lined!). The ride home on a tailboard was the only way to cool down!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you drill and tap you just need machine screws.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

One way might be to radius the rails so they match the curvature of the tank, then drill and tap the tank at an upwards angle for machine screws. Matching holes in the rails would break out the bottom where they're not visible, and you tighten them from underneath.

Or drill and tap for largish studs, mating holes in the ends of the rails, and assemble with epoxy. No chance for disassembly, though.

Perhaps axe handles for the rails?


----------



## MrGoodCat (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you guys. I have some great ideas to move forward with. My plan is to mock everything up the refinish the tanks as they are very scratched up. I'll reprint em and put my firehouse logo on em. I can see now this is gonna be a project that I'll be re-designing till it's done.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Do not know if that aluminum is thick enough to hold threads, if it is not google nutserts. The good ones
would definitely hold. They are used to hold roof racks on automobiles and should be available at an auto
parts store.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It seems to me if you could get some either round or flat taps welded on the tanks than you could attach wood cross members to the tanks rather easily .


----------

